# IFR (Instant wave free ratio) wire???? Help please



## kellyjoy86 (May 27, 2014)

Has anyone billed for this?? Our doctors recently started performing this instead of the FFR when performing a cath.  I can not find anything on the IFR.  I know that it is a new procedure that we have never performed before.  I don't know if I can use the same CPT code 93571 or if there is a different one that I need to use??? Any help is greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## paularankine@yahoo.com (Feb 9, 2015)

from the American college of cardiology:
Coding for Volcano iFR?
Q: Volcano has received FDA clearance to market a new version of the software used on Volcano consoles that allows the existing pressure wire ?Verrata? to measure fractional flow reserve in coronary arteries without the use of a pharmacological stress agent (typically adenosine). These studies are being referred to as iFR?. In reviewing the procedure description, iFR allows for Fractional Flow Reserve (FFR) measurement that often does NOT require the step of administering a pharmacological stress agent. The code descriptors for the existing FFR codes (93571, 93572) specifically state that pharmacological induced stress is included. Are the existing FFR codes applicable for reporting iFR?
A: The preponderance of the work associated with the Volcano product is similar enough to be considered performing an FFR study. Therefore, the existing codes are applicable - however, as the existing codes specifically state that the work of pharmacological induced stress is included, for those cases not involving pharmacological induced stress, *modifier -52*, signifying a ?reduced level? of service has been provided is to be appended to the applicable existing FFR code(s) (93571, 93572).


----------

